# Pb avec mail et safari : pas de fenêtre !



## ndhennin (27 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

Récent Mac user, je me vois confronté à un problème un peu bizarre....
Depuis hier, quand je lance mail ou safari, le programme s'ouvre, la barre de menu en haut s'affiche, par contre je n'ai aucune fenêtre et aucun moyen d'en afficher une !
Donc mail s'ouvre, mais je ne vois pas la fenêtre avec les messages....J'ai beau essayer de lui demander de m'afficher la boîte de réception, d'ouvrir une nouvelle fenêtre, rien n'y fait....Et pourtant, le fenêtre est considérée comme ouverte. Si je fais nouveau message, j'ai l'impression qu'il crée un popup pour saisir le message, mais je ne la voie pas.
Idem pour safari, j'ai la barre de menu, mais pas de fenêtre. Et quand je demande une nouvelle fenêtre, il la crée, mais pas moyen de l'afficher....

Le plus bizarre, c'est que si je prends le compte de ma femme, cela fonctionne nickel.

Alors après avoir lu quelques posts, j'ai décidé de faire une réparation des autorisation avec Onyx, mais cela n'a rien changé.....

Vous aves des idées ?

Merci pour votre aide 

Nicolas

PS : je n'arrive pas non plus à accéder à ma messagerie orange à partir de leur site avec safari, il répond toujours que le site est en dérangement alors que ca marche avec un autre browser....​


----------



## pascalformac (27 Février 2008)

Bonjour

bizarre 

Quel OS au fait?

le coté rassurant c'est que ce n'est pas l'OS qui est naze
 puisque sur une autre session tout marche

ca ne concerne QUE Safari et Mail?

coté Safari c'est simple
tente ca
Safari fermé
1 tu déplaces sa plist de ta biblotheque perso  ( c'est dans preference) et tu la mets n'importe ou ailleurs par exemple bureau  ( pas encore dans la poubelle)
_com.apple.Safari.plist_

2) tu relances safari
tu auras perdu les reglages ( mais ni historique ni bookmarks)

pour mail c'est plus délicat à cause des archives et comptes emails,  mais le principe géneral est du même ordre


----------



## Mukei (28 Février 2008)

J'ai achete un MB hier soir et j'ai eu ce probleme aussi
jetais dans les preferences systemes et malheuresement je ne sais plus trop ce que je choisissais et apres je n'arrivais plus a afficher le preference systeme alors qu'il etait bien lance (nom dans la barre du haut) 
J'ai logout/login et c'etait regle mais bon pas super cool !
Maintenant j'ai decouvert le Commande+option+Esc... je testerai si ca re arrive (j'espere pas)


Note du modo (principalement pour ndhennin, mais les autres aussi, vous pouvez en tenir compte) : En tête des forums figurent parfois (et c'est le cas dans celui ci) des annonces, dont certaines annotées "à lire avant de poster". Eh bien devinez quoi : faut les lire avant de poster, si si ! Si ndhennin l'avait fait, il aurait lu ça, et je n'aurais pas eu à déplacer ce topic


----------



## sylval1 (11 Décembre 2014)

bonjour

j'ai installer récemment yosemite sur mon mac intel à 2,5 GHz , ça a marcher nickel trois jours.
j'ai exactement le même problème mais aussi avec numbers, apple store qui m'affiche une mise à jour et à laquelle je ne peux pas accéder. mais aussi impossible d'aller sur "a propos de ce mac" j'ai fait des réparations des permissions avec l'utilitaire de disque et onyx, rien n'y fait...
bref j'en perd mon latin moi qui se faisait une joie de pouvoir installer yosemite, je m'en mord les doigts


----------



## pascalformac (11 Décembre 2014)

bienvenue

premier test:
test autre session ( neuve crée par et pour yosemite)


----------



## sylval1 (11 Décembre 2014)

bonsoir
c'est ce que j'ai fait j'ai activé mon compte invité mais il n'y ai pas à la page daccueil je n'ai que mon compte et autre ou je dois mettre un nom et mot de passe.

merci


----------



## pascalformac (11 Décembre 2014)

pas compris mais c'est pas grave

sur invité tu as acces à "a propos de "?

et qu'y donne des tests de certains autres trucs à probleme?


----------



## sylval1 (12 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour
J'ai créer mon compte et quand je l'ouvre j'ai les même soucis pas d'accès a "a propos de" plus de mise a jour sur Apple store mais impossible de l'ouvrir. Idem pour mains et Numbers...
Voila


----------



## pascalformac (12 Décembre 2014)

faire quelques usuels


*réparation des permissions

* verification réparation du disque

et il est probable que tu devras réinstaller l'OS
c'est facile et ne touche pas le reste, demarrage CMD R et reinstaller OSX)
note il est recommandé de faire ou verifier ses sauvegardes avant 


**Autres*
-reset pram
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR
-reset SMC
(procedure propre à chaque modèle)
pour macintel
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3964?viewlocale=fr_FR
- démarrage sans extensions
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1564?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## sylval1 (12 Décembre 2014)

ok je vais voir ça car ma femme à son logiciel de travail 
la réintalation de l'OS vas rien changer?
au pire je remet la sauvegarde?

j'essaie
merci


----------



## sylval1 (12 Décembre 2014)

bonsoir

voilà
j'ai fait ma sauvegarde et réinstaller os.
pour l'instant tous vas bien, tous s'ouvre, j'ai réparé les permissions qui était pas mal.
par contre il est super lent.

merci encore des conseils.

sylvain


----------



## pascalformac (12 Décembre 2014)

sylval1 a dit:


> par contre il est super lent.
> sylvain


c'est plus le même sujet
=>voir les fils là dessus
(y en a)
pas mal de choses dépendent du type d'install (clean install ou migration) et de quelques reset (déjà donnés d'ailleurs)
et.du modele de mac et de la ram
(en dessous de 4 à 8 Go ca rame chez beaucoup)


----------

